# Eurotunnel with a dog



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Just booked a crossing with the dog for 31st December. Got it for 61 pounds, one way, which I thought was quite reasonable. I ticked the box for one dog and it says on the receipt 1 dog = 0 pounds!!!!
Yes it is supposed to be 30 pounds but I am not going to point out their error  

Pat


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tunnel*

Hi

It is free to take a dog on the Folkestone - Calais service and £30 on the France - UK service.

I have no idea why!

Russell


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

Yes, our return shows a free dog on the way out and a £30 dog on the way back. Might make her swim!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

andyangyh said:


> Yes, our return shows a free dog on the way out and a £30 dog on the way back. Might make her swim!


Do Eurotunnel charge per passenger or per vehicle ? £30 seems a lot of money to pay for a dog that presumably never gets out of the van ! Is this their admin cost to cover them checking the passport etc ?

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tunnel*

Hi

I think it is to do with admin.

The staff are not even interested in the fact there is a dog in the car on the Fo-Ca services.

Russell


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

Actually, although I agree that £30 sounds a lot given that the mutt doesn't leave the van, it isn't out of the way compared to the other operators. Brittany Ferries, if memory serves, charge £15 each way so I suppose we could take her for nothing through the Chunnel and save £15 by coming back via Brittany. Only trouble is that the overall cost of the crossing would then go up by about £200! I presume that the Chunnel justify this by saying that they don't have to do anything on the way out (no check on the chip etc) but have to check all the flea treatment etc paperwork and scan the microchip on the way back. Six and two threes really (as we say down here in the West Country)


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

supposed to be their admin costs etc. to be fair to France side they do have a dedicated Pets Passport building etc.


what annoys me, we booked with Brittany Ferries for next Sept for a change and they now charge £50!!!!

From recollection of our last trip via Plymouth-Roscoff route. When booking in our dog we had to go into the main terminal building and to the information desk so they didn't have anything separate for pets. We do all the work sorting out the pet all they do is look at the Blue pets passport to make sure all the details are correct and treatment done and inside the 48 hr window!!! £50 for that is criminal!!! No doggy walks or anything pet related!!! Dog stays in mh on this crossing, it is only on the Plymouth to Spain route that the kennels are used so why do we have to make such a large amount????


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

_what annoys me, we booked with Brittany Ferries for next Sept for a change and they now charge £50!!!! _

Hellfire! That's extortionate! Last time we went via Roscoff (admittedly a while back as, even though we actually live 15 miles from Plymouth it's cheaper - even with the extra diesel - to go via Folkestone) they had to have 4 goes at finding the SWORD's* microchip. The batteries on 3 scanners were flat and, luckily, they eventually found a fourth scanner in the bottom of a cupboard. Have to admit it was (in the words of Sir Alex Ferguson) "squeaky bum time" for a few minutes.

* = Spaniel With Occasional Rottweiller Delusions


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

Yes it's £30 Return for the dog.
On the way back you have to take your dog to a special Office block and it's passport and chip is checked.

Chris


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We have been before but booked a return and had two dogs so we thought we were charged for both trips.

Last year we used Sea France and had the same problem with the scanners. I know that some chips are read by some scanners and some chips are read by other scanners so do persevere if it happens to you. But as you so eloquently put it andyanghn "squeaky bum time" especially as the vet found two chips in our old boy!! (He came out of rescue) The vet said that one of them was a very old type and many scanners would not pick it up. She made enquiries for us about any problems we might encounter if they picked up the old chip at Calais. The answer was as long as they find the new one which is entered on his passport then we would be ok. We were and he has sadly died now so no more squeaky bums we hope. 

I don't remember how much they charged but all they did was sit in their booth and pass a scanner through the window and then look at the passports. All of five minutes!!

Pat


----------

